# Citrus canker?



## lawnmaniac883 (May 15, 2006)

If you suspected your citrus trees were infected with citrus canker, how would you handle the situation? Complete removal of trees being careful to decontaminate clothes, dust, etc? Leave in until county decides how to handle the ongoing issue? Replant new citrus after the infected trees were removed? 

I have a grapefruit tree in my front yard that has declined in health since last year and the leaves have lesions on them. However, the lesions are not like any photos of canker I have seen. They appear to be more like a wormy looking spot. This tree will most likely die in 2 years. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------

